# Spike



## tocarmar (Jul 1, 2012)

This is his first photoshoot!!!  He is a Sphynx cat, (hairless). He is my girlfriends new addition!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2012)

Totally hairless? How does it keep warm without the t-shirt on?


----------



## Ruth (Jul 1, 2012)

He certainly doesn't look happy.


----------



## Dido (Jul 2, 2012)

I heard there is prodcuts for hair growth, 
he would be perfect to test them. 

Nice cat.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 2, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 2, 2012)

You'd need to give it lots of warm temperatures. I once had a Cornish rex that, in her later years, virtually lived on a baseboard heater in winter. The most intelligent cat I ever owned, more than many people I worked with.


----------



## tocarmar (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks all!!! 
Dot,
His body temp is naturally higher at 102. At night he is like a sleeping with a hot water bottle!!  


Ruth,
He has so many facial expressions to choose from.

Dido,
Yes Rogaine would work!! 

Shiva,
They are nice cats too!! Yes, alot of warm temps. He is getting into everything, he is 3 1/2 months now and full of energy!!


----------



## Clark (Jul 2, 2012)

More head shots!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2012)

tocarmar said:


> He is a Sphynx cat, (hairless). He is my girlfriends new addition!!



Why, allergies?!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 3, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Why, allergies?!



Maybe Tom is bald like a cue ball and his girlfriend didn'r want to upset him with a Persian.oke:


----------



## tocarmar (Jul 4, 2012)

Shiva said:


> Maybe Tom is bald like a cue ball and his girlfriend didn'r want to upset him with a Persian.oke:



:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:

No not bald (yet)!!! 
Eric,
I have another cat that constantly sheeds for a short hair. Spike is a good cat for people with allergies though..

Clark,
I will post more pics soon!!


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 16, 2013)

Here are some updates of him now!!
I'm waiting!!





No more computer! Play with me!





Here kitty! kitty! 





DAD!!


----------



## chrismende (Feb 17, 2013)

Pretty dashing fellow in all his regalia!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 17, 2013)

Very cute photos! I think they sell cat beds with electric heat pads in them.


----------



## Dido (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice to see a update


----------



## Clark (Feb 17, 2013)

Spike is the coolest!!!
That shot of him watching animal planet is effing hilarious.


----------



## limuhead (Feb 17, 2013)

Adds a new twist to the phrase 'there's more than one way to skin a cat'
Just kidding, VERY cool animal. I was wondering if you need to put sunblock on him when he goes outside?


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 17, 2013)

limuhead said:


> Adds a new twist to the phrase 'there's more than one way to skin a cat'
> Just kidding, VERY cool animal. I was wondering if you need to put sunblock on him when he goes outside?



Yes , to the sunblock! They actually make it for pets!! We don't use it on Spike, as he is an indoor cat. He is only outside for trips to the vet or PetSmart.


----------

